# can't run need for speed shift



## jerry4all (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi, Just downloaded need for speed shift (900mb version) and tried to run it, it specified 2 .dll files missing (d3dx9_41 and physxloader.dll) which I downloaded and copied into my /system32 folder (windows 7). I tried to run the again and it almost ran, but popped up the windows error message - Need for speed has stopped working. I tried to run "regsvr32 d3dx9_41" as suggested by someone but it returned the error, "regsvr32 d3dx9_41.dll was loaded but the entry-point dllregisterserver was not found". please any help?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

there is no 900 mb version of shift
so this is a ripped and cracked copy of the game
please read the *forum rules*
Thread Closed


----------

